# FINALY Time To stock! will this all work?!



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

so im very close to being done building my stand for my 75 gal tank! so that means i ca start getting my stocking down and everything!
info:
*like i said it was a 75 gal, (4 foot in length)
*the filtratinon will be a eheim professionel 2224 filter, marineland biowheel power filter penguin 350, a filter that is for a 20 gallon and just for a littlemore water current- a 10 gallon filter. maybe a pwerhead to. im not sure if that is good enough filtration- is it?

STOCKING: this is not the official list, it is just a big list of fsih that i did somereaserch on and thought would be good for my tank. im not srue which fish would get along with which fish so that is what im hoping you guys cold help me with. so just pick the fish that woulndt work and the fish that would together in the 75!

oh and if the name i listed is wrong or something you can correct me, and also if its not the common name the stores use could you tell me that to.

Blue peacock male
red peacock male
yellow peacock male
albino peacock male
strawberry peacock male
mamela yellow jake peacock
OB peacock male
red shouder peacock male
sulfurhead peacock male
1-2 blue dolphin cichlids. (what male to female ratino with 2?) these have to be in the stocking.
yellow labs- currently i already have 1 female lab so how many should i get wand what sexs? would just the 1 female be fine?
red empress male
lethrinops sp. "red cap" (itungi)- 4.5" in length?
lethrinops "red cap" (matema)- 4.5" in length?
tramitichromis intermedius- 6.5 inches in length?
orange lelupi?
haplochromis sp flameback, would love to have thsis hap
maybe some acei cichlids?

so which will work and which wont? and also if you thnk i should subsitute a fish in for one!
thanks[/list][/list]


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

I'd skip any female fish at all, and the leleupi.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

If I take out the ones you said, do you think that it will be to many fish?


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

I think it's a couple too many, but I've never kept all male haps and peacocks, so I'll let someone with more experience help.

Just the eheim and the penguin is probably enough, but I'd run a third filter in case I needed it for an instant spare tank. (you will, with the all male tank!)


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

its an all male setup. u cant go into this thinking whatever you pick will work out fine, also much of your list is unknown fish.. or common names. id suggest picking ones that dont look similar and start with ideally 6+ fish. whenever you add a new one or two redo the tank deco and change it all around on em to help avoid aggression issues. also a 2nd tank setup to house rejected fish so your not wasting all that money (male peacocks dont come cheap all colored up) i hope this helps but try reading some of the articles on site here and reviewing others postings to help get yourself a better idea of what your after.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

How many fish would you say would be althe perfect number? When there full size, how many won't make the tank look to full but not to empty?


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

And since I want the blue dolphins cichlids so bad, should I get 2 or 3? And male to female ratio should be?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

jsmeesterr said:


> How many fish would you say would be althe perfect number? When there full size, how many won't make the tank look to full but not to empty?


Honestly....once they grow....13 will make a 75g look plenty full. I would make triple sure you don't have any females in there or you will have WW3. I would try to either A. add them all at once if you bioload can handle it or B. add at least 5 at a time.

I would not add more than 13-15 MAX. The red empress will probably get too big as well. Also....you may have some issues with the man hybrid strains such as the strawberry, OB, jakes, etc...especially when pairing them with the more docile pure species.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

i think that is a good idea. i wasnt sure if th red empress would get to big but now that you say tat i agree!
and as for the hybrids, i can go with out the ob and the jakes, but i think i want to try the strawberry peacock, if i can find one somewhere! theyre just really beautiful!

and i think im going to do the 5 fish at a time. even tho all the filters i mentioned are already on tanks and have been for months and i think it could handle it, it would be less of a risk in a ammonia spike!

i already have the male red shoulder peaock so i will add him, the blue dolphins and like 3 more male peacocks first. prolly the red yellow and albino.
i also forgot to mention that i have a full grown albino rainbowshark that i want to add to this tank and im wondering if i can!?


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

so far *** 100% decided on
1 yellow peacock
1 red peacock
1 blue peacock
1 albino peacock
1 red shoulder peacock
1-3 blue dolphins- how many should i get(preferably 2-3) and what gender ratio?
then im not sure what haps i should get? would the ones i listed be easy to find? is there any more common ones that most stores have?
and what about some acei cichlids? how many?


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

I would do away with the lethrinops, I was looking into them for awhile but everyone says they are more suited for a species tank or a tank with really calm fish.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

would the other haps i listed work? and what about the blue dolphins and aceis?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

jsmeesterr said:


> would the other haps i listed work? and what about the blue dolphins and aceis?


Well....the dolphin moori's will eventually outgrow your tank and you probably don't want to add 3 or 4. I would try and get a male if you can. As for the acei's....you can add 1m/3 or 4 females. I have one in my 75g but still too small to tell if male or female but regardless gets along really well with my peacocks and haps. I have some haps that are going to outgrow my tank but I plan on upgrading before then so I will just move them over.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't think I will be upgrading at all in the future so what haps will be a good size for a permanent home of the 75 gal?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

First I'd shop at a store (or online vendor) that had full scientific names for all your fish. Blue peacock doesn't cut it.  There are probably a dozen blue peacocks.

Second, if the moorii is your must have fish and you want a harem, I'd just do them and a breeding group of yellow labs...nothing else. That's just me. :thumb:

In my 75G I have 11 males, none mature at more than 6" except the borleyi. I feel that it is too crowded and I am moving them to a 72" tank over the summer.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> First I'd shop at a store (or online vendor) that had full scientific names for all your fish. Blue peacock doesn't cut it.  There are probably a dozen blue peacocks.
> 
> *Second, if the moorii is your must have fish and you want a harem, I'd just do them and a breeding group of yellow labs...nothing else*. That's just me. :thumb:
> 
> In my 75G I have 11 males, none mature at more than 6" except the borleyi. I feel that it is too crowded and I am moving them to a 72" tank over the summer.


I totally agree...not a good idea I don't think to do a bunch of moori's with peacocks and haps. I would go with just one but remember...it will outgrow your tank eventually but they do grow rather slow.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

I would like more than 2 species. I will just get 1 male moorii.
Then about 8-9 other fish.
What are some smaller, beautiful male Haps I could add?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

This is a a good one. 


> tramitichromis intermedius


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

Would this one be a good addition? haplochromis sp flameback


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't know. Maybe. I don't think too many people have tried it, and some work, others don't color up. Victorians sometimes are timid and need females in the tank to color up. It would be an experiment.

There are a LOT of other haps that are more of a sure thing.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

what are the names of the haps that are a sur thing? sorry im new to haps


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

jsmeesterr said:


> what are the names of the haps that are a sur thing? sorry im new to haps


Well....I have a couple of copadichromis azureus...they do well with my peacocks...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The small Copadichromis like azureus, chrysonotus, trewavasae, etc. Placidochromis electra Deep Water. Fryeri. Protomelas marginatus. Otopharynx lithobates Zimbabwe.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

i do really like the tramitichromis intermedius, along with Placidochromis electra Deep Water, Copadichromis trewavasae, and the Otopharynx lithobates Zimbabwe!
so will these 4 haps, 
along with 1 male blue dolphin, 
1 albino peacock
1 blue peacock
1 yellow peacock
1 red peacock
1 red shoulder peacock
if i can find one- 1 strawberry peacock
if i can find one- 1 sulfur head peacock
so thats 12 fish, and then 1 albino rainbow shark
and maybe 3 0r 4 acei cichlids or 3 or 4 yellow labs- mixed sexs?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you are going to add the acei and/or labs...don't skimp, do 1m:4f at least. That's 10 fish.

I thought you were shooting for 10 overall? Especially since one is the large moorii?

I'd choose either labs or acei but not both. And I'd choose labs because you are short on yellow.

I'd choose albino or strawberry but not both.

Blue peacock and red shoulder are both blue, I'd choose one.

I'd lose the sulphur head, too timid for all male and same colors in the lithobates.

You are still at 9 fish plus 5 labs (14).

That is plenty for a 75G.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you, alot!
So just want to set my stocking in stone here,

1 albino peacock OR strawberry peacock, which ever one I find first.
1 red peacock
1 red shoulder peacock
1 yellow peacock
4 or 5 yellow labs
1 male blue dolphin
1 tramitichromis Intermedius
1 copadichromis trewavasae
1 deep water hap- placidochromis Electra
1 otopharynx lithobates Zimbabwe 
And 1 albino rainbow shark
And could I add 1 red tailed shark to this?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't know anything about the sharks. From my reading here they are hit or miss. Maybe do some research and see if they are social or solitary?


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

I currently have the 1 albino rainbow shark with my feme yellow lab and red shoulder peacock male, and he is very great. From what I know they can be a little agressive towards eachother if not given there space. But I would think a 75 gal would be Enoch for both to set a territory.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

For some reason I don't know if I want yellow labs in my stocking anymore! So now I have 3( I just bought 2) along with my male red shoulder peacock in my 30 gal and my old female lab is being VERY agressive, to all fish. And I reararanfed the rocks. Its been like 4 days.
I get that some cichlids are more agressive and such but if 1 femLe is going to be aGressive like this then it makes me wonder if I want 4 females and a male. So should I keep these in my stocking? What are your experiences with labs mixed with peacocks/ haps?

I realize the agression could go down but I don't know. I have a seller I could sell them to.


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

I have labs and none of them are aggressive, but you might just have a single aggressive one. Each fish has their own personality. For instance, I also have Rustys in my tank (which are supposed to be as timid as Labs). I have an adult female Rusty that would give a demasoni male a run for his money. She chases everyone, including tank boss Cobalt Blue Zebra as well. I wouldnt completely scratch labs because of one personality... if she is simply too aggressive, trade her for a new yellow lab. :thumb:


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

Do you think that the 2 or 3 new ones will turn out agressive when they get older? How do you sex yellow labs? And how much would you sell a about 4 inch female lab?


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

Can anyone Offer me a opinion?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

No one can assure you that any fish is going to "behave." Most of the time, the labs are fine but just be prepared to remove an aggressive fish.

You sex them by venting. Remember you're looking for a ratio of 1m:4f

No clue how much you should sell the lab. Have you thought about trading it in to a LFS for store credit?


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

Yes I've thought of trading thEm in but I already have someone off craigslist that will by her. She is to agressive! And she's stressing everyone out. I think I'll sell her for 5 dollars!


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey guys! I just wanted to no if I could add of these guys!?
Scientific Name: Nimbochromis livingstonii

Common Name(s): Kalingo

Maximum Size: 10.5"

To my stocking of
Like 4 or 5 male peacocks
1 blue dolphin male- how do you tell the sex of these when they are like 3" long?
5 yellow labs- 1 male 4 females- need to figure out how to sex these.
1 albino cherry barbs.
And then deep water gap and sulfur head peacock and 1 other one. 
I know he's 10.5 Inches but the tank is wider thatn him. I think he will look really cool!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You want a 72" tank for a 10.5" fish, I would not add him.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> You want a 72" tank for a 10.5" fish, I would not add him.


Yeah....that livingstonii as he starts to mature and grow will be a terror on those peacocks in a 4' tank not to mention his overall size when he is fully matured. It is a very bad idea. I tried to tell my brother the same thing but he wouldn't listen. He bought all his peacocks as well as a few haps including a livingstonii. At about 4" he started to mature and change colors and slowly started killing off the fish. My brother assured me it was something else going on. He thought maybe it was the LFS selling bad fish. Anyways...he had a 5" regal peacock plus a yellow lab, empress and a calvus still in the tank. One day a couple weeks ago he was watching the tank and to his horror the livingstonii ripped the mouth off the dominant regal peacock.

He took the livingstonii back to the LFS, gave me the empress and the calvus and all of his beautiful texas holey rock. He went with a community tank instead.

Moral of the story...don't put large haps in a 4' tank.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

Would I be able to add a male red empress!?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

jsmeesterr said:


> Would I be able to add a male red empress!?


Depends on the temperament. I have done OK in the past with them in a 75g but they can get a little on the big side for a 75g but not as big as the livingstonii. I would not drop a large male in there with smaller fish. If you have a small sexed male then you should be ok but it kind of depends on all the other fish plus their established territories. Most times not a good idea to add a single fish.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

I haven't set up the tank yet so I'll add all the fish at once. Or 5 at a time haven't decided yet but all the filters that are going on it are already cycled. 
Does anybody know a trick on how to sex yellow labs?!
And blue dolphin cichlids at about 3" in length!?
Instead of adding the male empress could I add a male and female blue dolphin instead of 1 male?


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

How much money would you predict all these fish will cost?
Do you think 200 will cover all the fish?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Probably not. Buying sexed males, expect to pay between $30 and $50 each depending on the fish.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

What would you do... 2 blue dolphins- 1m 1f or 1 male blue dolphin and 1 red empress?


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

Or maybe even a Compressiceps cichlid?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

jsmeesterr said:


> Or maybe even a Compressiceps cichlid?


Which comp were you thinking of just out of curiosity? I would probably steer away from the Altolamprologus and you definitely don't want a dimidiochromis comp as they get far too big. The former grows much slower the same as the dolphins and that would give you time to get a larger tank maybe a year or two down the road. I have a Alto comp and a dolphin in my 75g but plan on upgrading sometime in the future but they grow very slowly. The Alto was given to me recently by my brother and I am very lucky that he is working with my haps and peacocks. May not work well for other people.

What you could do is get a list of these fish from your LFS and then try and narrow it down a bit. I would not rush in and start dropping in fish only to find out it is not going to work. It is already hard enough as it is.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

So Bo Compressiceps but is adding 2 bluE dolphins better or 1 male blue dolphin 1 male red empress better?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

jsmeesterr said:


> So Bo Compressiceps but is adding 2 bluE dolphins better or 1 male blue dolphin 1 male red empress better?


I have one of each male in my 75g...no issues. The dolphin just isn't big enough and grows slow enough not to be an issue right now. Will be in a couple years.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

Is there a way to sex blue dolphins at the size of about 3-4 inches?


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

and i also just got a crazy idea. i was wondering if i could add a prehistoric dragon goby to my tank??! i know they get about 2 feet long but according to the research i did they like high ph waters and high alkalinity which the cichlid like to. it says they like braket water but im sure they thrive with my peacocks and haps. ! so would one of these guys be a good addition to my 75 gal?


----------



## Corrupted (Jan 31, 2012)

2 ft. long in a 75g?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you google them, you will find they are brackish fish (need salinity to do their best), live good and should be with non-aggressive tank mates. Seems like this would not be a fit for a Malawi tank.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

hey guys, just a little update. *** finaly set up my fish tank and it is up and running witht the 4 cichlids i had previously.
this is what my tanks looks like right now and on it custom made maple stand that i made at my school in wooworking. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... hotostream
and a close up on the tank.. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected] ... hotostream

i made some money and now im ready to buy some more cichlids! yesss!
my mind is changed a bit as i feel that i dont want to much fish, but i dont want it to look empty. and i havent even looked at any stores lately so all the fish im listing that i want, may not even be at the local stores where i saw them months ago at.
my current 4 fish are
2 yellow labs, 1 male and 1 female
1 albino rainbowshark
and the beauty of the tank- 1 male red shoulder peacock.

my main 10000% fish that i have to have is a blue doplhin cichlid. even 2 if i could fit them.
so 1 or 2 moorii cichlids,
im thinking 3-4 more male peacock cichlid
-albino
-yellow
-red or ruby red
- orange
-Then i want to TRY and get 2 or 3 more female yellow labs. ill probably go with 2 more. but i have no idea how to tell the difference other than my female yellow lab has a half white body and she was holding the other month.
-and then i really like the copadichromis trewavasae(mloto likoma) and the tramitichromis intermedius.
-then i would love to add a red tailed shark, but im not sure if it would get along with my albino rainbowshark? would 75 gallon be enough space for them to share?

so for a total of 9-12 new fish. which i realize could be to much for a tank to hancle at once but my filters were all cycled before i put them on the tank so i think its doable. plus i might not find all those fish so it might be less. so is this do able?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Shoot for 12 fish total, and 5 of those will be the labs. So 7 remaining fish:
A. Red Shoulder
C. moorii
A. albino
A. yellow
A. red
C. trewavasae
T. intermedius

I would not put any female haps or peacocks in the tank.

I would not put 8 new fish in at once if you only have 4 now. Maybe a group of 4 now and a group of 4 a month later?


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

I think 12 fish would be awesome! Do you know how to sex blue dolphins at a size of about 3-4 inches?
And by adding 4 at a time, would I have to take all rocks out and redecorate? I'd like to just add more rocks and caves in


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I never change around the rocks. In a month the existing fish won't have time to get too established. Don't forget to quarantine!


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

is there a reason why my fish are so scared of the world? im always by my fish tank but never see any fish because there always hiding. if i peak around the wall and look at the fish tank they are swimming around but as soon as they see people they bolt for the rocks, will adding more fish help them be not so scared?


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

I just need a way to sex blue dolphins at the size of 3-4 inches because I would like a male


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Try feeding the fish when you come into the room. Don't feed much-just enough to coax them out. The addition of more fish should also help.
Is the tank in a high traffic area?

At 3-4" venting is the only sure way. Another way (not 100% accurate) is by looking at the anal fins. A male will have a long pointy anal fin which horizontally matches the lower line of the fish, whereas a female will have a pointy fin which curves slightly upwards matching the curvature of the body. 
Male- anal fin points horizontally towards the lower portion of tail. Female- anal fin points upwards towards the upper portion of tail.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

With only four fish in the tank, maybe they do not feel the safety in numbers as yet.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

it is a kind of weird stock right now. im sure they just dont feel safe, like you guys said! yes it is in a high traffic area, where people walk thru or go on the computer which is 10 feet away. i cant wait to get more! would it be smart to get the final 3 yellow labs and then the blue dolphin? would adding 5 at a time be okay? 3 labs 1 male dolphin and then 1 other male peacock?. also i got a shock today. one of my labs is holding and i think it is the lab who i thought was a male. not 100 percent sure but would it matter the male to female ratio of the labs if it was 2 male 3 female or somthing? cuz im not sure how to tell and the guy at the petstore doesnt either. so i would just be guesing any ways


----------



## mgreen44 (Dec 27, 2011)

I have 7 in a 55 all male 5 peacocks 2 haps red emperess and lithobates be sure none of them look too much alike or it will be trouble. 12 or 13 would be perfect for your 75. Don't mess with females it will throw your whole tank off and stress you out watching them chase and fight and they are not cheap fish good luck. The red emperess is a really cool fish and great colors and does not cause problems even with smaller peacocks.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

i am looking into buying a red empress. i just got 3 more yellow labs for a total of 5, 1 blue dolphin cichlid, and 1 dragon blood peacock! which joins my red should peacock and albino rainbow shark. but the store only sold them in trios so i couodnt purchase just a male.

well i already bought my yellow labs and im the sexing is correct, i have 4 females. those will be the only female in the tank so hopefuly just the male yellow lab will mate with them and the peacocks wont be interested. otherwise, bye bye females.

so far all seems well tho. *** always had just 1 female yellow lab and no problems have occured, but well see!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Red empress is a 9" fish and too big for a 75G IME.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

Some people say a red empress is to big some say it isn't. The girl at the fishstore said that it wasn't to big. But next I want to try and find a red peacock, yellow peacock and then the Haps I listed.

My local fish store has a sulfurhead and a yellow Jake peacock, should I get a yellow Jake instead of a yellow peacock?
And Is a dragon blood peacock the same As a strawberry peacock


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

The Red Empress really is too big for a 75 gal.

Options for your color choices:
Red Peacock: German Red
Yellow Peacock: baenschi or Blue Neon

Probably best to skip the Sulfurhead. Lemon Jakes tend to be more aggressive. You can get one and a yellow peacock, but you probably just want to stick to the original plan.

Yes, Dragonbloods and Strawberries are one in the same.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is another good one....used to have these around here all over the place but haven't seen any in years....

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1159


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

your tank is pretty cool 13razorbackfan. i like the combination. and i see you have a pleco in there as well. what kind of pleco is it? would you recamend me getting a common pleco for my 75 gallon to go with my peacocks/ haps/ and yellow labs?

and right now as mentioned already my stocking so far is
1 male red shoulder peacock
1 male strawberry peacock
1(i believe) male blue dolphin cichlid
5 yellow labs(i believe) 4 females 1 male
and 1 albino raibowshark.
right now the biggest and dominant male of the tank is my male red shoulder peacock. he keeps the smaller male strawberry peacock up in the corner of the tank all scared and i dont like that. id like to make it so none of the cichlids are forced into the corner(which i know is not predictable with africans). even tho im going to add more fish anyways, i am wondering if adding more male peacocks and haps will make it more of a neutral tank instead of the male red shoulder picking on just the strawberry.


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

Adding more fish should spread the aggression around more. In my all male hap/peacock setup Interestingly there seems to be two separate hierarchies. One for my peacocks (where a Aulonocara baenschi half the size of my Lwanda and Eureka Red is the boss... go figure) and one for my larger haps.

Since you've only got the two peacocks, the red shoulder can easily single out the strawberry. Adding more should help. As for more haps, I'd stick to smaller ones for a 75g definitely not a Red Empress (Mine is growing so fast). Maybe some of the smaller Lethrinops or Copadichromis?


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

im in the process of buying more fish for my tank, i just have to wait(which seems like forever!) for the stores to get some really interesting and beautiful peacocks and haps! im thinking about taking a trip to the store where liveaquaria.com is which is in kakauna, wisconsin i believe. or maybe try ordering some but the thing is my male red shoulder is the biggest of the tank and im not sure how he would react to other male peacocks that are smaller than him. which my strawberry peacock is smaller than him and i see how he treats him. i was also wondering if i could add a Moorii (Kaiser II) Cichlid. any thoughts on him?


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

I wouldn't try any kind of tropheus in a All-male peacock/hap tank for a number of reasons. They are strict herbivores where peacocks/haps are often carnivores, and I have found tropheus to be particularly nasty to new tank mates making adding/adjusting stock after adding one a nightmare. They also do better in single species tanks.

I also wouldn't order peacocks online as they usually come as unsex'd juvies. I'd definitely take a trip and make a day of it to track down some good breeders/fish stores, your probably going to keep the fish for the next 8 years or so, might as well get what you really want 

Some of my favourite peacocks are Lwanda, Eureka Red, Baenschi, ruby red (has several common names), maluna bi colour and flamebacks.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

If you want to order fish online, you can easily purchase already sexed males but you'll be looking at a price jump. It would be best to order a few 
(no less than 3) and introduce them at once. In fact, you're at the point now that it would be best to introduce any new fish in groups of 3 or more.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

I have a dilemma and wondering what you think I should do!
I've added a few fish. My stocking right now is,

5 yellow labs(1male 4 females)
1 male strawberry peacock
1 male Aulonocara jacobfreibergi 
1 albino rainbow shark
1 blue dolphin cichlid I think male
And 1 male red shoulder peacock. Which I'm not even sure if he is a red shoulder peacock. (I posted a pic of him in Unidentified cichlids, check it out please, share your opinions).
He is the dominant male of the tank.
And he's really agressive to his smaller strawberry peacock tank mate.
I have a few options but don't know which to go with.
#1. Just add a few more peacocks and see what happens and go from there( 1 German red peacock, 1 yellow peacock, then maybe 1 or 2 more fish).
#2. Move the dominant male to my spare 30 gallon for a bit. Then add him in the tank maybe a month or less later.
#3. Move my smaller male strawberry peacock to my 30 gallon.et him get a little bigger. (he is always hiding in my tank because if the Dom. Male sees him he chases him)
#4. Sell my Dom. Male
#5. Sell my strawberry peacock.
What do you think I should do?

More Info: the labs are fine. They stand there ground and aren't agressive, albino shark holds his own, even over powers some fish. And my new addition which was the Aulonocara jacobfreibergi, him and my Dom. Male fought really bad for dom. But he lost. And the blue dolphin holds his own


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

What should I do!?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd first try #1 and if that doesn't work I'd do #2 and then #4.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

so *** added a few fish.
so the stocking is..
1- some kind of german red ob peacock or something. kinda looks like a red shoulder
1 strawberry peacock
1 aulonocara jacobfreibergi
1 sciaenochromis fryeri - hap ahli, electirc blue
1 male blue dolphin
5 yellow labs(4 female, 1 male)
and 1 albino rainbow shark.

my ob. which doesnt look like an ob, hes the fish *** been refering to as a res shoulder peacock, but as i remember the day i bought him the store said he was an ob of some kind. idk what he is, but he is the dom. male of the tank. and very agressive. to the point where my strawberry peacock is hiding in the corner always except when eating and the other 2 peacocks hide alot too.
im only looking to get 2 or 3 more fish. which will be some kind fo yellow peacock(lemon jake type) and then a red peacock (german red maybe), and then one of the haps i listed awhile ago.

im not sure how i can reduce the agression and have a tank of minimal chases and biting, and where no fish is singled out and is forced to hide. i see youtube vids of a perfect tank and i want that.

first i will get the 3 fish i want, and see what happens. but if things continue, i will either sell my female labs and replace with male somethings, or sell my dom fish(the Ob)


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

Sounds like you need to remove the dominant 1 to me, take him back and trade him


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

All male tanks are always trial and error. What always works for some does not necessarily work for others. It's almost a guarantee that over the course of time, adjustments will have to be made to the stock list. Some people give it two years before a tank is deemed successful.

So there's always going to be aggression in a cichlid tank; someone has to be dominant. There will be chasing but once you have damaged fins, missing scales, or a continued harassment of all the tankmates, then it's time to remove the aggressor. However, if it's only one fish that has become the target, then it's time to pull that fish out.



> im not sure how i can reduce the agression and have a tank of minimal chases and biting, and where no fish is singled out and is forced to hide


*DJRansome* gave you a couple ideas. Add the three fish and see if that helps. If not, then pull the aggressor, leave him in the 30 gallon for a while (no less than a month) and reintroduce him. If he goes back at it, trade him or sell him.

Do you have any females (besides the labs) in your tank? How long before you add the three fish?


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

there is no females in the tank besides the yellow labs. unless the blue dolphin is a female but im sure its a male. i will be adding the 3 new fish in about 1-2 weeks or so. and maybe longer if the stores dont have the fish i want. and most online websites that you can buy cichlids from only have small ones. 
every male peacock in the tank gets chased around buy the dom one. hopefuly i can get the new fish asap so i can make my decision on wether to sell the dom male or not.

1 other thing i was thinking about, one of my female labs is holding right now, do you think that the male yellow lab was the one who bred with her or the dom male?


----------



## Michael_M (May 31, 2012)

You only have 3 peacocks in the tank. I think 6 would be better, should hopefully help with the aggression issues your facing.

Dolphins are hard to sex and females I've had can be quite aggressive. Easy to mistake a smaller one for a boy.


----------



## sandandrocks (Apr 3, 2012)

I just sat here at work reading this thread from beginning to end and can't help but feel horrible for you.

1st of all, welcome to the world of All Male Peacock/Hap. I live in Milwaukee WI (2 hrs from Green Bay) and i have a 125 all male peacock/hap tank. I just started this hobby less than a year ago and like you has found this forum to be one of the best places to get helpful information. However, i also found that having a friend close by who shares the same fish interest as you makes all the difference.

As i mentioned i'm fairly new to all this, but i think i may be able to give you a few tips here and there.

PM me if you're interested.

BEST OF LUCK


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

sandandrocks said:


> I just sat here at work reading this thread from beginning to end and can't help but feel horrible for you.
> 
> thanks, hopefully ill get it right soon!


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

i havent added and new fish yet but i was sick of my dom male chasing everyone and making all the males stay in the corner so i removed him and put him in my 30! my plan is to get the 3 fish i want, then maybe put him back in and see what happens!

do you think my tank would be more "peaceful" if i removed the 4 female yellow labs and replaces them with different male peacocks/haps?


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

The labs should really have no bearing on the aggression you're witnessing. Since you pulled the dominant male, it may be best to wait and see what happens.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

DanniGirl said:


> The labs should really have no bearing on the aggression you're witnessing. Since you pulled the dominant male, it may be best to wait and see what happens.


Yep...

Also...are you positive there are no other female haps or peacocks in the tank? You say he is chasing only the other male haps and peacocks?


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

yes, im positive there are no other females in the tank!
the strawberry peacock, sciaenochromis fryeri - hap ahli, electirc blue, and aulonocara jacobfreibergi are 100% male. the blue dolphin, i have no idea yet. and then the labs (4 female 1 male).

i will be waiting to my put my "red shoulder(?)" back in until i get the remaining fish that i want to get


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

hey guys! i just want to give a little info and update on things and what im thinking of doing.

current stocking.
5 yellow labs.(4f 1m) only one female has held.
1 male strawberry peacock
1 blue doplhin. sex? not sure.
1 male aulonocara jacobfreibergi
1 albino rainbow shark
1 male Sciaenochromis fryeri.

im questioning wether or not i want to keep the 4 female labs in here. id rather have colorful peacock than 4 plane jane yellow labs. what do you guys think? should i keep them in here?

soon. not sure when but soon, i will be getting a male red peacock of some kind. maybe german red. and a male yellow peacock of somekind. maybe lemon jake or something. then i want another cichlid of some kind. and i am going to reintoroduce my male"red shoulder" back into the tank and see how that goes, but not until a few days after i get my new fish.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Not a bad thing to trade female labs for more haps and/or peacocks. What color is the Jake you already have? Jakes can be too large/aggressive for a 55G and often even in a bigger tank they do not tolerate each other.

My favorite yellow is stuartgranti Maleri Maleri Island. That along with the ruby red and red shoulder and you are stocked.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't have a jake already, I would possibly get a yellow jake male tho. I'm really torn on the fact or should I keep my 4 female labs or sell them!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Try a stuartgranti Usisya instead of the lemon jake. Smaller, less aggressive fish with similar coloration and will work with the Maleri Island.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

The stuartgranti Usisya Is a beautiful fish! Hopefully my local fish stores have one in stock!
So you say, I should get a stuartgranti Usisya and a stuartgranti Maleri Maleri Island? 2 yellow peacocks will fine together? And then also a German red or ruby red. Is there any purple or black peacocks or haps I could add!?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No purple or black of which I am aware...well there is a black one but no one has had it available in years. If you are adding 3 and want red and yellow, those should work. The usisya has blue/black fins.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

A couple suggestions for a "black" hap could be a Copadichromis trewavasae or Copadichromis sp. "Mloto Undu". They can turn black if dominant, but chances are they'll maintain a dark gray coloration throughout the body. However, one should still work out with your stock.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

My current stocking is actualy doing pretty great! Which is
5 yellow labs(1m 4f)
1 male strawberry peacock
1 blue dolphin
1 albino rainbow shark
1 like 3 inch bristlenose pleco that I randomly added
1 Aulonocara jacobfreibergi
And 1 male sciaenochromis fryeri. On Monday I will be adding more fish!
If the store has what I want I will be adding a German red peacock, a stuartgranti usisya I would love to add a red tailed shark, how would a red tailed and a albino rainbow shark get along in a 75 g? And then my red shoulder peacock who has been in his own tank for over a month, and 1 more peacock or hap. Ill have to see what the store has


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

The peacock/hap stocklist looks good. When you get a few more fish, keep them in the tank with the Red Shoulder. After three weeks, introduce all the fish (Red Shoulder included) in the main tank.

I would suggest you stick with one shark; two can become territorial in a small space.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

Do you suggest me put the new fish with the red shoulder to quarantine them for 3 weeks?


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

It's official! I finally getting my new fish Thursday!

I just want to go over my total stocking and see what you guys think and if it will fit! 
Okay:
1 male strawberry peacock
1 male Aulonocara jacobfreibergi 
1 male electric blue ahli
Blue dolphin
1 albino rainbow shark
1 German red male peacock
1 usisya flavescent peacock male
1 otter point peacock male
1 red shoulder peacock male
Maybe a Taiwan reef male and
And yellow sunshine benga peacock male
And 5 yellow labs( 4 females 1 male)


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

And I'm almost positive that I want to sell either all my yellow lAbs or just the femAles.


----------



## jsmeesterr (Nov 28, 2011)

Is this a good stocking? I still think I'm selling my labs


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The otter point is a jacobfreibergi, and may not get another with the other jacobfreibergi.


----------

